# Should I complain about last tx? Has anyone else complained? Update!



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hello All. 

Sorry if you are are going through the pain of a BFN yourself.  

Advice is needed!

I recently had my 3rd BFN and despite feeling upset this time I actually feel more cross!!

My DP is donating her eggs to me so that our first child is really part of us. Our first two cycles went fairly well and my DP produced a good number of eggs but the quality wasn't the best. Our clinic told us both times it was down to luck but if she lost weight it would improve our chances.

2009 has been a year (so far) of exercise, healthy food and little alcohol. My DP had lost two stone by the time we DR on 28/06/09 so we were very excited about the last tx.

Unfortunately things haven't gone to plan and I feel this is down to our clinic.

My DP had her hormone levels taken two years ago when our journey first started. At the start of this tx I suggested to the nurse she had them re-done. Response: not necessary, it will be fine.

DP produced loads of follicles this time and was obviously suffering from OHSS (not that they told us this). They scanned and took bloods every two days. Her oestradiol levels (OL) was 10000 on d7 stims. The gonal f was reduced from 225 to 150. D9 - OL = 6000 gonal f reduced to 75. D11 - OL = 4000 gonal f reduced to 37.5. D13 - OL = 987. A consultant called on the afternoon of D13 and said the OL was very low and could affect the egg quality but to trigger that evening and a nurse would call me with the doses and times. Gonal f increased to 75 and trigger shot to be taken 2hrs later. I told the nurse that both my DP and I were very concerned as we didn't understand what it meant about the quality being affected. I asked if this meant whether they would fertilise or multiply but she didn't know.

Apparently from reading FF the OL should be between 3000 and 4000. (?)

I think they reduced the gonal f too low which is why the OL was extremely low.

Egg collection day - . Only 1 egg was collected. The consultant said this was due to the low oestradiol levels and proves the relationship between oestradiol levels and egg production! We shouldn't be an experiment - we are paying for expertise.

The embryo transfer was the next day and after they had put the embie in the consultant told me they should have cancelled the cycle on D13.

I also think they should have taken new hormone levels as this may have had an effect and be the reason for OHSS.

Finally I think they should have cancelled the tx as I think we would have paid a lot less. Not sure about how it would affect the price but am going to look into it as I think we would only pay for the drugs and scans and a cancelation fee.

Do you think it is worth complaining and asking for some sort of compensation??

Thanx in advance and sorry for the very long, rambly message!

Belbs xxx


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Hiya Belbs,

Hope you and your DP are doing ok after your bfn, it's so hard isn't it    

I don't know much about the whole process of complaining but I would say you definitely definitely should     

If the consultant said the tx should have been canceled on D13 then why wasn't it?!! There was obviously a communication breakdown at their end and is totally unfair that you have to pay for a full tx that they messed up.

It's such a lot of money to feel like it's been wasted, not to mention the heartbreak of having a bfn.

Good luck with it all, sorry I couldn't be much help, just wanted to say I think you definitely deserve an explanation and compensation.

Miki
xxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hiya Miki,

Thanks for responding so kindly. I hope you are ok too.   

Hopefully somebody on FF will have experience of complaining and be able to help me with my decision to complain and how to go about it. Have definitely decided to give it a go at our follow-up consultation next week. The Dr we see is so nice that I will probably find it very hard to be up front about my feelings but it is a huge amount of money to waste. I'm going to put this to her: 'if ahe had her hair dyed and it turned out green would she expect them to leave it or fix it?'    Not sure that will hit home but it's worth a try... 

Best wishes for you and your DH. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## als2003flower (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Belbs

You should find out the name of the top nocho there (the clinic director) not (your consultant)  yes you should complain!  it will help others who go to that clinic who many have similar problems.  

You are right your paying ALOT of money for expertise and therefore expect to get what you pay for.

You will probably have a meeting with them to discuss your issues further and for them to put their case forward.  If there is no reasonable answer you could go further to HFEA??  

I am sure they will not want unhappy customers so im sure they will do their best to at least try to resolve the issues.  You never know they may give you a free cycle.  

Good Luck!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
I would definitely complain, not least because they didn't re test your DH after her fab weight loss, It's written in so many places that weight loss can affect fertility and this must mean hormone levels! Also the 2 yr time span lots of things could have changed not least age!

If you both heard cons say that cycle should have been cancelled then I think you have a strong case. It also seems crazy to keep reducing drugs when OL is plummetting like that. I've had a cycle cancelled in past due to poor response and while its gutting at least you don't pay the 3000 grand or so for the IVF- 

Also as you say you are not the experts and you had big reservations they must have been seeing the same and just not acting.  

I would be really angry if I were you, good luck with everything. 

K x


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi als2003flower and livityk,

Thanx so much for your support and advice. I'm definitely feeling more confident about putting my feelings and opinions across about this cycle and asking for compensation. I'll update after my consultation to let you know how it goes.

Best wishes and luck for your tx,

Belbs xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi

I am so sorry to hear about your negative experience.

I think you should definately complain!!!

Look online or contact the company and ask for a copy of thier complaints procedure also look at Hfea website - put link below.

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/

Thinking of you both

jenny


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi Jenny,

Thanx for those suggestions and details. I have had a quick look at the HFEA website and will contact them after my consultation to discuss the tx. It doesn't look like they look into individual cases but it would definitely be worth seeing what they could do. 

I hope all goes well when you step back on the roller-coaster ride of IVF.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, just an update after our consultation today.

I fought our corner well and put across all the points I was concerned about the cycle. I mostly managed to control my emotions but a few tears did escape!! 

Anyway, the two things I was most concerned about was the lowered dosage of gonal f on day 11 and why the cycle wasn't abandoned when my DP's hormone levels had dropped so low on day 13.

The consultant couldn't explain why my DP's oestradiol levels had dropped so low but said they decision to lower the dose on day 11 was the right decision and such a low drop in hormones wasn't to be expected. She also said the Dr who had called me on day 13 had made written notes after the telephone conversation stating that he had discussed abandoning the cycle with me! 
I was absolutely furious.     He did not mention anything of the sort to me - I'd remember that sort of thing - hello   - this is not a blaze process we all go through - this is the most emotional and important time whilst we are on this journey. I am not working at the moment and my whole mind was set on the tx and I had been waiting for his call all day - I was totally concentrating on every word he said. I can remember the conversation pretty much word for word. As soon as he had told me that the low levels could affect egg quality but they thought we should go ahead and trigger that evening I phoned my DP and relayed the conversation to her. 

I hadn't even discovered fertility forums then. I only found and searched for them after my ET when the consultant who did the procedure told me they should have cancelled the cycle. Before that I didn't even know about abandoning cycles as our previous two cycles were so straightforward. 

It makes me soooo cross.     Now it is my word against his as they don't record their phone conversations and he written down the word abandon on his notes. To make matters worse he is on holiday this week. Our consultant is on holiday next week and then I am away most of the following week and now have to wait until 10th September for another meeting with him and our consultant. Arghhh - it is all so frustrating.   

However, I am not going to give up. People can not be treated in this way. I feel as if they just want our money and don't care about the success. I personally think he wrote his notes up later and added the word 'abandon' as an after thought.

On a positive note our consultant was quite understanding of our need for answers.

Hopefully the next two weeks will go by quickly and we'll get this sorted. 

Best wishes to all those with BFN's, good luck to everyone going through tx and wishing successful pregnancies to all those with BFP's.

Belbs xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

thats so bad hun!!!!!!!

thinking of you, you must be so angry!

jenny


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh my god Belbs that's just sooo wrong!!!! How can he lie so blatantly about something so so important.

They can't get away with doing that, I can imagine how angry and upset you must have been.

I really hope the next 2 weeks go quickly for you so you get this sorted out and get some answers...and a big apology!!!! I really can't believe they've done that to you  

Lots and lots of luck and a big hug for you and DP  

Miki
xxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks again for all your support and encouragement.  

I have just got back from the meeting with our clinic to discuss our concerns raised at our follow-up consultation. I am very pleased that they have recognised that the reduced drug doses could have been the factor in the bad cycle and they are going to give us another cycle at a much reduced set cost which will include all drugs, icsi, blastocyst etc; They have also suggested that my DP has her hormone levels retested before any more tx. We also received a verbal apology for all we have been through.

The consultant is still maintaining that he discussed abandoning the cycle on d13 with me but I know for sure that he didn't. I guess if they admit that I could take things further...

However, I am happy with the outcome and am very glad I did tell them that I had serious concerns about the tx rather than just letting them tell me bad cycles can happen. 

Wishing luck to everyone on their journey.

Belbs xxx


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad its a better outcome this time hun. 

you should be proud of yourself for taking it further , you def did the right thing by discussing the issues in more detail  as you were treated so so badly.

I wish you lots of luck in your next cycle!!!!!!!!!

jenny


----------



## Miki D (Mar 3, 2009)

Belbs that's brilliant!! So glad you got it sorted out, very naughty that he's still saying he discussed it with you but hey...could have been a much worse outcome.

Lots and lots of luck xxxxxx


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanx Jenny & Miki  

Good luck to you both too.


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, after a short break and some immune tests we are starting our next go using the compensation. DR is on 9th November and we are hoping it is our time and that we will be looked after well this time as it will be our last chance using my DP eggs. Fingers crossed...


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good luck hun!!!!

thinking of you

jennyxx


----------



## Hope082 (Nov 3, 2009)

If you really feel cheated and want some answers then i would and have your say. I complained to my clinic too. In 2006 i have my first frozen transfer and while and home resting i found swabs inside me after inserting my pessary. I was devastated and thought it would effect my treatment. It was a negative transfer and so i complained. Even though no one actually admitted they were wrong they did give me my 2nd frozen transfer for free, so to me they was admittance even though no one said it to me x 

I would have your say hun , get it off your chest !

Good luck


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Belbs I note congrats are in order!


----------



## Belbs (Aug 3, 2009)

Many thanks! First scan is 15th Jan so hoping to see a healthy heartbeat then.


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Belbs said:


> Many thanks! First scan is 15th Jan so hoping to see a healthy heartbeat then.


Hope so!


----------



## Claire223 (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Should I complain?

I've just had last NHS cycle ICSI (6th treatment total) What a nightmare

I started down reg 16th Dec... I called three times to say I didn't feel right and I didn't think was working. They brushed me off, eventually I insisted on baseline scan before stims (nhs money saving tip/ they no longer do them routinely).. Shocker drugs hadn't worked follies and plump lining and I developed cyst (6cm)...

I asked if we could stop.... they refused said I'd loose my funding...

followed 2 more weeks down reg, second baseline 22nd Jan, cyst still there, taken down to theatre cyst drained, down reg now considered successful.

I asked again if not better to stop they said no.

First scan only one follicle - asked to stop advised no - would go ahead even if one - called back for second scan developed 3 follicles (two smaller ones) - again asked to stop didn't feel right, advised no, called back for third scan (5 follicles 20mm, 18mm, 12mm + 2 under 10mm)

Egg collection booked 4th Feb - 4 eggs collected - 3 fertilized - 2 put back on day 2 (very early?)

I tried to ask if womb lining would be to old as I've spent months on drugs, just brushed off...

22nd Feb BFN shocker, very bad period loosing nasty large pieces of tissue x x 

Should I complain?

Is there any point?

Claire


----------



## White Rose (Nov 23, 2005)

Claire, I'm really sorry to read that this cycle wasn't successful for you  . I don't have any helpful thoughts on whether complaining helps, though it's generally better to have it out of your head and onto paper, and you def sound like you need answers for your own peace of mind. 

I would say that, on my successful treatment cycle, I downregged for over 6 weeks because of where Christmas fell, then had a very similar experience to you with just one follicle on first stims scan, shall we abandon treatment, max dose of stims for ages, six eggs only 2 of which had any sort of quality - but it did lead to my DD, so sometimes these things do work in unlikely circs. Could you go again on a short protocol? It's way easier on the hormones, I've found!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Clare- 
I would complain- it sounds really rubbish tx- not geared to you but to convenience for them, 

It also sounds like you have raised concerns along the way and been ignored /brushed off for funding not health reasons- 

Good luck

Livity K


----------

